# Smoked Baked Potato



## mamunoz (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it possible?  I am thinking yes and doing it just like the way in the oven but just wanted to make sure before I messed up my last two potatoes.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 30, 2008)

go for it smokem alot just rubem foilem somokem till tender then i make twice baked out of em oh yea


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 1, 2008)

Sure.
Works just fine.


----------



## nomorecoop (Oct 1, 2008)

Rub a little olive oil on them before foiling.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 1, 2008)

Rub'm with butter and salt and smoke. I dont foil cuz i like the hard crispy skin.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 1, 2008)

Before you waste the last two? Hope you ain't that poor, but go ahead and put em on. Yeah, wrap them before or they might dry out somewhat.
I generally put them on for 1-2hrs. some smoke gets to them if loosely wrapped(leave a gap or two) and enjoy!


----------

